# My Fat Lazy Bully



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Just got him back second day in training, getting ready 4 abkc nationals, last year he took 2nd and 3rd as a pup, this time its for keeps....


I got him back 4rm tha pound and he was fat,so im working on trimming him back down



































inprinting his lil half brother same dam


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

awwww the last pic is priceless!!! theyre very bully for sure!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nice bully i want one so bad you wouldnt happen to have plans for that tread mill would u


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he looks like this guy i used to go to school with...only the dog has a much cuter face!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So did you get the other dogs back? I hope everything is going ok for you.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

random question...is that a slat mill? anddddd...are they used for the same thing that a walk would do? (i know, people with a lot of dogs...etc). Just innocent questions, I mean no harm by this at all. I just wanna know!!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a carpet mill


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lookin' good as always at the 1503 compound! There is a slatmill used in his video. The slatmill basically gives the dog the same work out as hand walking, but the carpet mill gives resistance which builds muscle tone.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanksn every one for checking it out, this is a bully style dog, he is raised w/ discipline and is great dog.... He runs on the slatmill 5 minutes equals 30 minute walks, we are buliding up his wind again... the carpet mill is required less time more resistance, i just enjoy getting them to look their best...


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Lookin' good as always at the 1503 compound! There is a slatmill used in his video. The slatmill basically gives the dog the same work out as hand walking, but the carpet mill gives resistance which builds muscle tone.


thanks, oh yea we got the dogs back and came w/ a lot of money , rather not even think about it no more but yea it costed a lot...
lawyer 5 gs dogs board while there reached 14,000 plus other lil misc stuff.
having them back home .....PRICELESS








this is littermate brother to Rockin Roll Gangster..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I am so happy for you getting the dogs back! I know you will get that big guy in shape


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am glad you got them back man. You didn't deserve to have them taken.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the answers!!! 

And THANK GOD you got your dogs back man. You were def in my prayers. They look sooo happy to be home!! Hahaha!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

glad to hear you got your dogs back, I must have missed what happened but im sure you didnt deserve having your dogs taken from you.

I would like more info on this carpet mill. havent seen one before.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

thanks alot every one 4 all the prayers and well wishes...
carpet mills cann be purchased at Grand Carpet mill .com
we are waiting on a patent for our own line of slatmills








They are haevy duty powder coated ,and have wheels for easy movement.the slats are made of oak as well.. my freind is waiting on his patent pending


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice looking bully and nice looking slat mills.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> thanks, oh yea we got the dogs back and came w/ a lot of money , rather not even think about it no more but yea it costed a lot...
> lawyer 5 gs dogs board while there reached 14,000 plus other lil misc stuff.
> having them back home .....PRICELESS
> 
> ...


OMG that is biiiig ole head!!! and i thought onyx had a big head! looks like a gigantic puppy!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

your dogs give me a different view on the bullies. he looks great!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice bullies bro. very bully, but great lookin dogs. im a sucker for a good lookin bully lol. sorry, i dont know what happened with the dogs. but whatever it was, im glad u obviously got them back due to ur post. good luck, and btw, how much are ya'll thinking about a starting price for the mills? ---shane


----------

